
Show HN: An (active) study on font readability - inamiyar
https://maniks.net/font-study
======
totetsu
The form is a bit hard to use. it would be nice to be able to drag fonts up
and down the list until they are in order 1-6. this way I could compare close
fonts side by side. it is also harder to read the fonts depending on the
position on the screen, so its not a real fair comparison.

~~~
inamiyar
Mhm, that's a fair point, I'll look into it, might need a bit of glue but
shouldn't be too bad (thank).

------
inamiyar
A small study into what fonts people find easiest to read. Came from a point
of frustration on the lack of valuable discussion around typography on the
web. Feedback is very welcome, though I certainly don't recommend looking at
the source code :]

